# can't change dvd driver region



## willw666 (Apr 27, 2008)

having foolishly purchased a region 1 dvd on ebay (i live in the uk), i changed the dvd driver region to region 1, then a few months ago, back to region 2, then a few weeks ago, back to region 1. i recently attempted to change it back to region 2 for the last time, and the driver hardware should have one change left, and indicates so when i attempt to change it, yet for some reason it refuses to recognise region 2 dvds when they are in the dvd drive. the error message displayed is "unable to update media setting. The drive reports that it requires media of the destination region (region 2) so please insert appropriate media and try again". i have tried a dozen or so region 2 dvds now; none of them work.

is there anything i can do, other than resort to downloading shifty illegal region free software?


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

willw666,

What is the make/model of your DVD drive? I would go to the MFG's support site and look for flash BIOS updates, utilities or FAQs about region setting issues. DVD devices tend to have very strick rules about region settings. The fact that you changed it back and forth so many times probably triggered a restriction of further changes in the device.

This site is very strict about supporting anything that violates laws, copyright issues, defeating software copy protection,etc. That said - you're basically on your own with this one.

I would contact the drive's MFG and see if they have a legit solution.

- John


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you can ask the shop where you got it to reset it and they will probably charge for doing it
or use a 3rd party firmware upgrade


----------

